# Moses meet Steve...



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Retired (Oct 10, 2011)

It took me a moment to realize what it was..the pointy nose threw me off

Steve


----------



## Yuray (Oct 11, 2011)

Is nothing sacred anymore?...........................:rofl:


----------



## Banned (Oct 11, 2011)

OMG.  Of all the jokes Iv'e seen about this that was the funniest.


----------

